# Jackson BigRig



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I have been doing research for months and the I stumbled upon a BigRig online. I watched every YouTube video I could find. (Just like I have for every other kayak). I decided this was the one and then I started looking for the best deal. 

I found two on Craigslist but the were both 6 hours away. One was a decent deal but after the gas money and time spent wasnt worth it to me. The wife was the first to direct me Pensacola Kayak and Sail so I called out there. (She found the place online). Then a forum member also suggested I take a trip out there. So I went out there yesterday morning to demo the yak. 

I was worried about how the weight and width would affect speed and paddling. It moved find against the wind. It's no speed demon but it covers plenty of ground. 

I decided it was worth the money and I car topped the 100lb yak and brought her home. I put her in the east river yesterday afternoon and paddled a ways up river. Not very far but I was just out there to test the anchor system and various other ideas. 

This thing is stable. I didn't bring my fly rod just because I wanted to keep her maiden voyage simple. 

I was going to take her out this morning if the weather man was wrong but it seemed that Mother Nature had plans of her own. 

I will be putting her in the sound Saturday the 4th at daylight. If anyone would like to accompany me that would be great. I have not decided a location yet but most likely Woodlawn beach. 

I will post more reviews as I spend more time on the water.


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Nice yak*

I have just started with a fly rod out of my OB would be nice to stand easily n boat like yours or a PA maybe.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Tomorrow morning will be my first go at fly fishing from the BigRig. I don't foresee any issues with stability.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Congrats man. Hope it works out. My maiden voyage is tomorrow. Got a trolling motor and lighthe pole. She seems good to go.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I definitely want an update!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

*First time in the Sound*

i knew the 15mph wind from the North would be there but I had to put her in the water this morning. (I left the fly rod in the car)

I put in at Woodlawn beach. As expected the wind would send me into the channel. So I hugged the shore and fished the docks for about two hours. I was just entertaining myself and working out any kinks I had with rigging. 

The yak handled the wind with no issues. I was able to stand up and fish the entire time. I do need to get a heavier anchor for deeper water. The wind just pushed the yak and anchor just slowed me down. 

As far as fishing went I had something very nice come out of the depths and roll on my Bomber LP. I stopped and then twitched twice more. The fish came up again but wouldn't commit and then swam off. 

I was hoping the first fish in the yak would be an explosive top water battle battle I switched to the MirrOdine and within a few cast I was hooked up to a monster and landed the first fish in the BigRig. 

The picture is not the best. (First Gopro yak pic).


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Overall it was a beautiful, windy, and slightly chilly morning on the water.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datguyByron (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice pics! Lil fish, lol! The experience is what counts.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Thank you. 

Experience is all that matters at this point. It's amazing how much you can learn in two hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datguyByron (Mar 12, 2014)

Dude, I've been yakin solo since I started. For me, personal experience has been everything!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Where do you normally go? Inshore? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datguyByron (Mar 12, 2014)

I usually go inshore.... But when I'm feeling like I want a "challenge" I go offshore. "btb", is kinda scary for me solo. If you do, find someone to go with. IMO.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I don't think offshore is my style. My bass rods wouldn't hold up very well. Haha


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

So I have had this yak for only a week. But it seems like so much longer. I have had it one the water six times during that week. 

I have yet to catch any larger fish from the BigRig. But this thing really is a tank. 

I have had it in the sound, river, and a local pond. I have stood up and fly fished in every situation. I threw my bait net with ease. 

There's plenty of space for essentials as well as whatever else you think you need to bring along. The hull can store plenty of rods. 

I could go on for days about functionality of this yak. Or you could just watch a YouTube video. 

If anyone is thinking about getting a fishing yak, then I highly recommend the Jackson BigRig. 

If interested in taking it for a paddle let me know. 

I am interested in taking it offshore sometime and a little worried about launching in the surf. If anyone is interested in letting me tag along, I would appreciate it. I don't exactly have the fishing gear for it. So I don't plan to fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

